# Cycle after lap and dye



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,
I had a lap and dye just over 2 weeks ago and just wondered if the first cycle afterwards was typically a bit "off"?
My af came after just 23 days (usual cycle is 26) and usually lasts 4-5 days with days 4 and 5 being very light. However today I am on day 6 and still bleeding fairly heavily. Is this normal??
Thanks


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
I hope you are feeling better after your op! 

I would say that anything is possible in the cycle following a lap. I think my first period after mine in May was longer than usual, heavier too. Remember that a lot happened in there regardless of what work they did, it takes time to heal. 

I hope you feel better soon and that everything normalises soon. 

Mel xx


----------

